# Right side pinching feeling



## Guest

Does this sound familiar to anyone?I have had this pinching sensation in my upper right abdomen for the last four months or so. Sometimes I do feel it on my side or in my back too. It's NEVER a severe pain (if it's even a pain...more like a discomfort). Sometimes gas can relieve the sensation but this may be coincidental.I went to the doctor about 1 month ago and had all my blood and urine analysis come back perfect. Ditto for an occult blood stool test. He really didn't think much of this pinch to investigate further I guess. He had said that all my stomach symptoms add up to IBS, so I think he just lumped this in with it.So here I am months later and it's still there. It's intermittant and can disappear for a day or two at a time. But it always comes back. For four months now, it hasn't gotten any worse, but also hasn't gone away either.Everyone I speak to about this says 'get your gallbladder checked', but honestly, other than the fact that it's there really doesn't bother me.Any ideas anyone or am I just nuts like my wife says?


----------



## Guest

First of all, you're not nuts! You feel what you feel. And you're wise to notice it when it's there but not to panic since it's not getting worse. I occasionally get a sharp pain in my right side. Sometimes it travels to my back. Like you, blood work and ultrasounds come back fine. Maybe it's just a kinking of the intestines or some muscle - take it as a sign to relax and do some deep breathing! Maybe someday they'll be able to figure out what all these quirky things are - in the meantime, we'll just have to keep sharing on this board!


----------



## Kitty

No your not nuts! I had similar symptoms a few times this week and thought maybe it was my gallbladder - but for me I think it was just trapped gas. People that have IBS are very sensitive to what goes on in their gut. I really hope you find out what it is and feel better soon!!


----------



## Guest

I spoke with the doc yesterday about this.Basically what he told me is thta if it hasn't really gotten any worse over four months and nothing showed on the blood/urine tests, then it's highly doubtful it's anything serious including any sort of gallbladder trouble.He had mentioned the possibility of a muscle or intestine getting bent or pinched by a rib or even just plain old gas.So in the end he said I should just stop worrying and monitor it over the next two months and if it's still bothering me, whether mentally or physically, to come in for round 2 of tests.Thanks for your help guys...


----------



## Judy

I too have had a pinching feeling on my upper right side/colon area. No a pain but a pinching rubbing feeling. We must have the same doctor because mine says the same thing matter what I describe..it's your colon. I too am concerned about my gallbladder since I've had this D for 11 months now and had just about every test and they all come back normal but what I've been going through IS NOT NORMAL------------------Judy


----------



## Guest

Your symptoms seem identical to my experience. My Doctor has conducted a variety of tests and has found nothing other than a hiatus hernia and reflux (which is probably creating increased sensitivity in my entire gastointestinal system.I have had these symptoms on and off for 10-15 years.


----------



## Guest

I think what bothers me most of all is that there just seems to be no explanation here.Others have described similar experiences on this and the other IBS board and everything always comes back clean, testwise that is.I think the anxiety over the possibility that it is something so dreadful is the worst thing of all. Is it just me or is it hard not to keep thinking everytime you feel that little pinch or pain that it's a tumor or something just as bad?I guess though it is sort of reassuring that the 4 months or so I've experienced this, it hasn't really gotten any worse...and according to the doc, if it were something serious, it probably would have progressively have been getting worse.I think today I felt it once so far, and that was when I bent over picking up a towel after my shower...since then...notta. But you just can't stop thinking about it...argh!


----------



## Guest

I can relate to what you are experiencing. Sometimes I feel ridiculous worrying about this problem but I think that it is a fact of life that most people want explanations why something is happening to their body. I don't know why my burning/pinching started again a couple of months ago, but it is starting to subside now. (again for no reason) My physician is very understanding with respect to IBS, although he cannot explain the syndrome. If it is any help at allI found that the more I was involved with things and did not think about the problem it tended not to bother me.


----------



## Guest

T.Sims: If it is any help at all I found that the more I was involved with things and did not think about the problem it tended not to bother me. This line alone seems to be a key for me too...whenever I am busy enough to have my mind occupied, I rarely notice or feel that sensation.Except I really noticed last night, and it's something I noticed before too...whenever it bothers me the most I have gas, and that tends to make it go away.Does anyone who has this right side feeling also feel it in their side and back? Sometimes I get this feeling like my whole right side is all out of whack.


----------



## Guest

I also have the 'pain' in the right side of my back. Its alot like a tugging sometimes, or jerking. I have lived with these weird symptoms for almost thirty years. You know how sick I am of being sick, and the doctors smiling and saying "IBS". What, should I be plesed?







Eating, drinking, in moderation, are real pleasures of life, but not so for those of us who suffer from this, and insult to injury, alot think we are nuts!


----------



## charlie

you guys may want to read these postingsgood luck to allcharlie







Gallbladder Symptoms and Tests Author Topic: Gallbladder Symptoms and Tests - FYI heykateMember posted 03-21-99 11:16 AM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------There has been a lot of questions about gallbladder symptoms and I don't expect this to be just MY list - other's please contribute (Charlie? Dave? Murphy? LindaB? Anybody who has been de-galled?)I've had IBS on and off for 26 years, and these symptoms are different. They started sometime last fall - at first I thought it was IBS - because the pain hadn't started yet. These were my early symptoms:Constant low-level nauseafatigueback painAs time went on, these symptoms developed:dull pain in upper right quadrant pain sometimes extending around to backnausea got worse - especially after meals - it was pretty badfatigue continued (no worse but constant)Stools changed color - to light thento yellowWeight loss (about 7 pounds so far)THEN, I read Charlie's thread about gallbladder symptoms and made the connection. At some point, my pain escalated and got much worse. Because of Charlie's info - I immediately cut out all fat and, voila, the nausea stopped (not the pain). Armed with info from Charlie's thread, I went to my doctor and first had:Ultrasound - to check for stones inGallbladder, liver & kidneys - theyfound nothing, which is why one MUSTinsist on the next round - HIDA scanand CCK.And then insisted on:HIDA Scan/CCK - where they hook you up to IV and inject nuclear dye to watchas it fills the gallbladder and then CCK - which is a hormone they injectto MAKE the gallbladder contract and*squeeze* the nuclear dye out into the small bowel - the rate at whichthe dye empties is called the flowrate - less than 35% is consideredabnormal - sluggish - and can indicate a diseased gallbladder. (Mine was 10%)I hope this helps others with questions - OK, now the rest of you experts turns! laberginJunior Member posted 03-21-99 11:58 AM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Thank you so much Heykate. This is EXACTLY what I was looking for. I have been told that I have cysts in the gallbladder but that right now it is nothing to worry about unless the pain gets worse. Now I will at least know what to be looking for.Labergin heykateMember posted 03-21-99 12:03 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------You are welcome, labergin. Are these the symptoms you have? If so, you might want to consider getting de-galled too. PatteeMember posted 03-21-99 12:29 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------excellent post heykate.Every one please get your gall bladders checked.Love Pattee LindaBMember posted 03-21-99 02:31 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------This is a tough one for me to respond to. First, I haven't even been offically told I have a gallbladder problem, other than one test last fall when they said I had "multiple gallstones", but that that didn't necessarily mean removal of the gb until symptoms developed. Second, even if it is gb right now, is that the result of IBS, or has it really been gallbladder all along and I was just misdiagnosed with IBS (whatever that really means).I was given the IBS diagnosis by a gastroenterologist in the summer of 1997 after a colonoscopy and other tests. Never in my life had constipation been a problem for me until we came back from a long road trip, with lots of motels and restaurants. The very first symptom I had was really frequent urination, and I mean like every half hour and significant quantity. That was soon followed by horrible abdominal pains and back ache. Pain was mostly on the right side from just below the ribs, clear down to where my appendix used to be. Stools became frequent, but small and narrow, not really formed much at all. Urgent Care xrays showed I had "a kink in my colon". But the colonoscopy showed nothing other than "some" diverticulosis.I've tried all the usual Rx for IBS - Dicyclomine, Hyoscyamine, Donnatal, Propulsid etc etc. I've also tried many, many of the so-called natural remedies - aloe vera juice, B12, calcium/magnesium, digestive enzymes, psyllium, etc etc. Although I've had a few good weeks here and there, nothing has lasted, and the situation has gotten progressively worse until I can no longer tolerate ANY fiber or fat at all. I'm currently surviving on Ensure "Enlive", a brand new clear nutritional supplement, plus a very small amount of white rice, and occasional Milk of Magnesia. And I'm pushing hard to have the CCK-HIDA scan done in addition to another round of ultrasound, ctscan, xrays etc etc.I don't have nausea, fatigue, pale stools or some of those symptoms described by Heykate and Charlie. I do currently have pain on both the right and left side of abdomen, up high at bottom of rib cage, upper back pain, right leg and hip-area pain.A barium enema xray a couple of months ago showed that I have progressed from "some" diverticulosis to "extensive" divert.... No big surprise there since it results from constipation and lack of fiber. It will be really interesting if my problem does turn out to be gb since it will just show that there is no such thing as "typical" symptoms of gallbladder disease.Sorry this is so long, but I really couldn't respond to this post accurately in a brief manner. charlieMember posted 03-21-99 06:08 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------anxious!! wrote 6/17/99Wondered if anybody here would be able to tell me if you think this is a problem with my gallbladder:Sometimes I get what I call a "punched in the gut" feeling - sometimes the pain radiates up from my stomach area into my chest and back - between my shoulder blades. Eating definitely makes the pain worse and sometimes the pain will last for just a few hours and sometimes for a few days before it subsides. I can sometimes "stop" the pain by burping (a LOT), other times burping doesn't really help at all.I had a kidney stone years ago and was told at that time by the specialist that people that get kidney stones can also be prone to gallstones... Just curious what you all think? ---------------------------------------------my problem at first was burping and i mean BURPING all the time,at first i blew it offi did all the over the counter goodies, and nothing could stop it,at this time thats all of the symptoms i had.after about 8 months of BURPING i was worn out! than my bowel movements started to change i started to get constipated,humm, hey i just figure it will pass, well no way it got worse, then the cramps came,humm, i was just to busy to think anything about thisthen the attacks came,small ones at first,then much larger ones,like bent over in the fetal position hours at a time!!humm,i said now something is wrongso now i decided to go to a world class teaching med school called emory,had everything done the whole nine yards, and guess what they said i have ibs,have a nice day! since then i have been to 2 more gastro dr,1 urolgist,3 regular md, you know just like the rest of us been through,test1 sigmoid1 barium enema1 upper barium3 ultra sounds 2 gallbladder,1 for blood clots,ha ha 2 ct scans gallbladdermillions of blood test all just fineat least 10 trips to the ER room (bent over i might add)the bottom line is that they all told me it is either in my head or ibs,well all i got to say it was not in my headto those jacklegs , it was in my gallbladder!!if you think you might have a gallbladder problem go for it,look at all the money that was wasted on me,if they only listen in the first place.they may have got it right the first time!just look at this for one minute,3 members in the last month has or had a bad gallbladder! something to think about!i would suggest you print out all the info you see here on this board about gallbladdersand as kathy did show the right person it.some of you might not have a bad gallbladderbut then again you might!all the test mention above did not show anything,if you think you have a gallbladder ask for the HIDA/CCK SCAN that you are hearing so much about on this board,what the hey its just another test (right)but it may open your eyes. (AMEN)charles de galled [This message has been edited by charlie (edited 06-18-99).] heykateMember posted 03-22-99 05:56 AM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Just bringing this back to the top for others to see! LynneBMember posted 03-22-99 01:37 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Just to add my GB story to the mix....I had already been suffering from IBS for a few months when the GB problems started. I had no GB problems and then at night I started getting severe pains in my back, between my shoulder blades. One night the pains were excruciating and accompanied by severe nausea, and worst of all, several hours of uncontrollable violent vomiting. Went to the ER that night, had a GB ultrasound. Had two more GB ultrasounds over the next few days. I had a gallstone in the duct leading from the GB, and my GB was non-functional as well. I gave birth to my second child a few months before the GB problems, and they think the pregnancy had something to do with it (you know how all those internal organs get 'smushed' by the baby). Had my GB out - relieved the GB symptoms but had no effect on IBS. charlieMember posted 03-22-99 09:18 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------this needs to back on top, still asking gallbladder questionscharlie JessicaMember posted 03-22-99 09:23 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------THANK YOU HEYKATE FOR STARTING THIS POST. IT DOESN'T SOUND LIKE MY GALLBLADDER IS MY PROBLEM. NOW THAT I KNOW WHAT'S NOT WRONG WITH ME I HOPE I CAN FIND THE PROBLEM SOON. rockcandi1Member posted 03-22-99 09:36 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Kathy we know Charlie was C but you never said if you were D or C heykateMember posted 03-23-99 05:56 AM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Hi, Shari - how are you - long time no speak!! I am ibs D and C - alternating - rarely normal, you know. I'll be curious to see whether my ibs symptoms abate once the GB is gone. There is some theory (my surgeon - Charlie told me) - that SOME IBS may be GB-related. Can you imagine that I've suffered 26 years because of a bad gallbladder? He says that this malfunctioning may not show up on tests until it becomes critical (like me, Charlie and others). Just a theory being tossed around by some gastros right now. Evidently, the hormones thrown out by the GB are critical for intestinal tract function - and if the GB isn't putting out the correct hormones - well, you know the rest. This is just a theory. I guess it's one of those things we'll have to wait til the new millenium to find out about! heykateMember posted 03-23-99 05:21 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------I'm just bringing this back to the top for my real life friend who is suffering along with me and is seeing a surgeon tomorrow (HI, Brownie!). Another (possible) Charlie GB success story! heykateMember posted 03-27-99 08:41 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Just putting this back on the bb for Judy and others who are wondering about GB symptoms! PatteeMember posted 03-28-99 12:34 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Back to the top.Just a word too if you suspect a bad gallbladder DO NOT EAT :Fried foods.High fat meats.any thing of high fat or high cholessterol.this stuff will set off your gall bladder within minutes of ingestion.this is good for degalled folks as well.Love PatteePs I have long suspected hi fat diets have contributed alot to Ibs as much as it plays in other diseases that get more press than IBS. heykateMember posted 03-31-99 09:55 AM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Because there have been other gallbladder comments, thought I'd bring this back. heykateMember posted 04-05-99 12:28 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------For MSB - hope this helps! MSBMember posted 04-05-99 04:42 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Thank you all so much for posting to this bb.I am printing all of this information out. If it turns out to be the gallbladder can all of you ,just for a moment, imagine the additional pain that you could be saving me.I should mention, along with my sanity.May God bless you all. heykateMember posted 04-05-99 06:35 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------MSB - I know how you feel - it was Charlie's original post - many moons ago - actually probably only a month ago - that clued me in to MY dilemma. Up til then, I thought I was dying of some obscure horrible thing. If it weren't for his post - I would probably still be diddling around with pain and doctors. Yeah, Charlie - you go, boy!!! Love, Kathy heykateMember posted 04-27-99 01:45 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Sorry guys, I'm way too lazy today to go explain this again - this is still a good thread to explain gallbladder symptoms (perhaps we should rename this bb IBS/Gallbladder!!!) Kathy conniemJunior Member posted 05-07-99 04:33 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------What type of doctor can request the HIDA/CCK? Does it have to be a surgeon? heykateMember posted 05-07-99 10:52 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------I think it differs in different areas - my GP could schedule an ultra sound, but my surgeon had to schedule the HIDAscan/CCK. I'm assuming that's insurance coverage regs. A gastro can do the same thing - I guess the surgeon or gastro has to have real suspicion of gallbladder problems to get them covered by insurance (I'm assuming if you are willing to pay the price, anybody can have the tests done - I think this is an insurance thing - please, anybody, correct me if I'm wrong!).Hope this helps, conniem!Kathy LindaBMember posted 06-03-99 10:06 AM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------I thought maybe this should be shoved back to the top for the newcomers. Patti Ann2Member posted 06-17-99 04:24 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------*bump* for lutu Nina__DriverMember posted 06-18-99 10:47 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------To HeyKate and others.Four years ago I awoke with pain that was so intense that I couldn't straighten. My husband drove me down to the local hospital where I was given an injection of morphine, then an ultrasound. The screen showed five stones. Actually, it turned out to be 13, and they had infected the liver. I was operated on the same day. They discovered at the same time that I had diverticulosis. I have always eaten a lot of fiber. I'm also a diabetic so am on a strict diet. I didn't contract IBS until two years ago. There are many things I can't eat, which makes life very difficult, but it's a case of just grinning and bearing it. I've put up with pain for many years, because I'm an arthritic who has had two knee replacements. Nina,New Zealand. heykateMember posted 06-19-99 10:11 AM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Hi, Nina - thanks for sharing your GB story with us!! I have written elsewhere here that I am 200% better since the surgery in April. Although I still have some D once in a while, I can eat again, I don't have nearly as much gas and I have much more energy. I had suffered for many years with undiagnosed cholesystitis - inflamation of the gallbladder - which, in me, created all the symptoms of IBS. When they removed my gallbladder, the surgeon told me it was covered with old scars and open lesions. The pain didn't start until last December, when I also started with the constant nausea. I'd had symptoms throughout my entire lifetime, but it had been diagnosed as IBS and treated as such.I have to say that it is nice to finally understand how the healthy feel!! This is the best I've felt in many, many years! I know not everyone has such a success story to tell about removal of the gallbladder, but I sincerely urge anyone with the above symptoms (even if they are on and off) to get it checked out. I could have been healthy years earlier had it been correctly diagnosed!Nina, welcome to the bb!! It's nice to meet someone from the "other" side of the world!! (I'm from Maine, USA). Thanks for adding your story.Kathy AnxiousMember posted 06-20-99 01:35 AM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------This was very informative. Thanks Charlie for posting my question on here for me - HOW on earth did you get it way up by the top?Anyway, saw some other symptoms similar to mine here too - the frequent narrow and sometimes pale coloured bowel movements, etc. I'm going to "push" this issue with my doctor. Thanks all! summerMember posted 06-21-99 08:04 AM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Hi,I had my GB out I think it was in 93.I had sharp pain in my check at night .. didnot matter what I ate then it got worse. It felt like someome sitting on me.I got it taken out the old fashion way. Beingthat I had stones in my duct.I had the GBremoved and I was in the hospital a week. Drainage ect. I had over 70 stones. Doc stopped counting but since then I have hadno real problems. It was a sharp pain and itwas hard to breath sometimes. Lower leftchest. Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest

Hi all, haven't been around in awhile, but when I saw this posting, it smacked me in the face. Here's my story condensed...I was diagnosed with Crohn's disease last year and nothing was helping. I too suffered with the right side pain (besides lots of other stuff). I likened it to a cramp like when you go jogging or running and get the side cramp or sometimes it feels like a broken rib. Had the gallbladder removed in April of this year, but they had to insert a tube into one of the bile ducts to keep it open. That sucker hurt for the entire 5 weeks it was in. Right side, rib area, just under the breast, around to the side, right back, pick a spot. Anyway, after it was removed, the pain lessened, but didn't go away. All my tests now say the crohn's is in remission but the GI says I have IBS going on and the right side pain in back with a vengence. In order to try and feel better, I've quit taking all medication (don't anyone else do this without some long, hard thought and discussion with your doc's). My family doc did give me a script for dicyclomine that I'd never filled, but it got to be too much and I started taking it this past Thursday. It's helping the right side pain, it's really wierd. After living with it for almost a year, my brain still feels it, but it's not there all the time. I still get it, but not like it was. Anyway, my point is this, I don't have a gallbladder and still have the pain, so wouldn't consider it a GB problem.


----------

